# Hotel Bristol, Capri



## Cathy Berg (Jan 30, 2008)

has anybody successfully traded into this Interval property - call letters are PAL?

In planning for a trip to the Amalfi Coast next year, i wondered if this would be an option for us.  It says on Interval's website that there is limited exchange availability but i thought maybe in low season, it might be possible with our strong Marriott trader (Kauai Beach Club).

Thanks.

Cathy Berg


----------



## Jimster (Jan 30, 2008)

*capri*

I do not know about that one, but I almost booked a TS thru RCI (I forget the name -something like Iccias Residence-it begins with I anyway) and I was told that it was very expensive getting on and off the island of Capri.  I don't know if this is true but I'd check it out before committing.


----------



## Cathy Berg (Jan 30, 2008)

*2009 trip to Italy*

thanks for the info.  Good idea to check the transportation costs.

Cathy Berg


----------

